# Alpine f1 status speakers no reserve



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

MINT Alpine 3 way SPX-Z18T Speakers F1 F#1 Status - eBay (item 300422129863 end time May-04-10 15:52:54 PDT)


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

i'll keep an eye on that


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

^ Don't bother, I own them now:0


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

freemind said:


> ^ Don't bother, I own them now:0


really?

or just saying so that the rest dont bother bidding?:laugh:


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Shhhh. Shouldn't you be in bed?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I just put a few bids in to bump it to $500....

BTW the seller is on the forums also....

This seller is good guy....

here is his other stuff you need to buy

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/80363-huge-alpine-f-1-collection-new-dvi-9990-pxi-h990-tmi-m990-spx-z18t-spx-z15m.html


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

wow people jumped on do things


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

wtf...bidding ended early??? I was ready play pirate and hurt somebody's feelings:laugh:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

ask him, he is the diy forums as syoung


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

DAT said:


> ask him, he is the diy forums as syoung


whats the point? sale ended early; if seller really wanted to sell, assuming he didn't sell outside of ebay, he'd let the bidding continue rather than cut the auction off...would've been nice if the ad stated "seller reserves the right to..."


----------

